# How To Bring Flirting Back Into Your Relationship



## RachelMoheban

There is no such thing as being way past the flirting phase in your relationship. No matter what age or stage, you and your partner need to flirt, tease and have fun in order to keep the flame burning in your relationship.

Flirting is not only fun but is also a crucial precursor to intimacy.

Here are ways to bring flirting back into your relationship:
·	Dress the part: no one feels like flirting (or being flirted with) in a robe and slippers. Pretend that you are dressing up for a blind date - spare no effort to feel and look your best
·	No distractions: put the kids to bed early, get a babysitter; do whatever it takes to let you focus on each other
·	Be impulsive: try slip some impulsive flirting into your day. No matter how busy you are, there is always time for a quick flirtatious sms or email
·	Flirting only please! - make sure to flirt and only to flirt. Don’t complain about your busy day or add in a reminder about your daughter’s school play. Keep it just about the two of you
·	Make it exciting - role play a chance meeting in a bar, be suggestive, find creative ways to flirt, seduce and tease

Don’t hold back in bringing romance and flirtation back into your relationship. You’ll find that it takes your relationship (no matter how long you’ve been together) to a whole new level.

Claim your VIP 1-1 “Relationship Discovery Call” with me. In this special call, we will identify the exact issues that are getting in the way in your relationship and we will define the next steps to create a Breakthrough in your Relationship. Schedule your f.r.e.e Relationship Discovery Call by emailing me here: [email protected]

Click here for your f.r.e.e Relationship Suite Kit and get started today on your journey to Relationship Success.


----------

